# Meet Dexter



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

First day home:



















Next morning:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I had to copy and paste the url into my browser to see the pics but when I did I immediately went "aww!" Dexter was soo cute as a little guy and he's growing up to be a very handsome fellow!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> I had to copy and paste the url into my browser to see the pics but when I did I immediately went "aww!" Dexter was soo cute as a little guy and he's growing up to be a very handsome fellow!


Sorry I was trying to figure this picture posting thing out 

thank you, he sure is very cute


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, I saw some older dog on the site as well, was that not Dexter? Whoever it was he was very handsome! Dexter the puppy is just pure adorableness.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

hmm could have been this Dexter if he was around 3-4 months on the pics you saw


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah yes, that was the dog! By older I just meant older than a puppy, but still very much a juvenile.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

9 weeks old - August 2011


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

a little over 4 months old - October 7 2011


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I can't see your pictures, only large white squares with flickr in the lower right corner.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Blondie said:


> Sorry, but I can't see your pictures, only large white squares with flickr in the lower right corner.


Should be fixed  It was because of flikr privacy settings


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a gorgeous boy. You must be having a blast with him. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh what a cutie. I love the last picture in the second set. What a great expression


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Oh my gosh what a cutie. I love the last picture in the second set. What a great expression


2nd or 3rd set? I know he is adorable but growing wayyy too fast.. when I look at the pics when we first got him.. I want him to be back to that size... lol


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ohhh my!!! He looks like hes got personality plus!!!! Hes a beautiful young boy and his face/eyes are so deep and soulful.  That close up of his face is just wonderful....


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

They're both fabulous but the one in the 2nd set looks like he's making that adorable "Can't I have more treats Mommy...please????" face


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Balancing a treat on his nose:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love the smile on his face as he balances the treat. What a cutie.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a Dexter myself 
What a pretty..excuse me..HANDSOME boy yours is!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

It was a nice day today, so I decided to take some pics  Enjoy


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Great pictures. Dexter loves his ball very much, doesn't he? :


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> Great pictures. Dexter loves his ball very much, doesn't he? :


haha yes he does


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

great pics...Dexter certainly is a cutie-pie!


----------



## AnimalLuver (Oct 13, 2011)

He sure is a cutie! I love how they go from cute fluffy cuddly to cute lanky and dorky looking  It's a whole new world of cuteness!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I laughed when I saw this one... lol









Waiting for us cause we are too slow for him... 









Him thinking that the tree's root is a log and that he can and will get it:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful puppy and nice photos.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Dexter is growing fast. He looks "all legs" now  Nice pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dexter*

Your Dexter sure is beautiful!!! More pictures!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Fall is a GORGEOUS season....


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Today Dexter turned 6 months  time goes by very quickly!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dexter was an adorable pup and he's becoming a beautiful golden boy.

Great pictures, love the one of him in the lake and showing all the fall colors, beautiful, and the ones on the walk.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy 6th month Dexter!!! Great pictures.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> Happy 6th month Dexter!!! Great pictures.


Thank you


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Playing in the yard - 7 months and 1 week old.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, he is so handsome!! I love all your pictures. He looks like he's a real sweetie. :smooch:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Wow, he is so handsome!! I love all your pictures. He looks like he's a real sweetie. :smooch:



aww thank you.. he really is a sweetie and very well behaved.. I love him :heartbeat


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking good Dexter! Ellejee? How about Ellexter? or Dextelle? :


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

hahah you should have given them to me before I did it.. they are not gonna be happy if I change it again lol


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Enjoying the snow:



















Looks pretty hard to do... lol


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Dexter turned 8 months


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW! He is a gorgeous boy...and the pic's show just how much he has changed, very very nice!!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy 8th months handsome boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 8 months Dexter, oh boy you are so cute.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

8 and a half months old


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

*10 months*

After the park  lol


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Aww such a cutie!


----------

